# The Martin Family



## Bob S

Ex: Lifeboat that's now operated by the 2nd Walthamstow Sea Scouts as *THE * *MARTIN FAMILY*. Seen in the West India Dock during May 1998.

Anyone know her class?


----------



## sandman

Hi Bob,she is a 37ft Rother class lifeboat.


----------



## ampegboy1

Hi all,

That's our girl! Formerly RNLB The Davys Family (Shoreham Lifeboat), she was re-named (as required when we bought her) in honour of our Group Scout Leader whose family started the troop more than 65 years ago. A group of our then-Venture Scouts sailed her over to Holland (and back!) a few years ago for the International Scout Jamboree, where she caused quite a stir  . She's currently out of the water undergoing a refit/restoration for use by the next generation of Explorer Scouts.

Out of interest, I can't view the picture, it keeps asking me to log in when I click on it. Is that just because I'm a new kid (I registered tonight to post this)? It'd be nice to see another picture of her before she was stripped of her fittings for the renovation!

Cheers,

Michael

PS: To be pedantic, we're the 2nd Walthamstow Sea _Scouts_, not Cadets


----------



## Bob S

ampegboy1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> That's our girl! Formerly RNLB The Davys Family (Shoreham Lifeboat), she was re-named (as required when we bought her) in honour of our Group Scout Leader whose family started the troop more than 65 years ago. A group of our then-Venture Scouts sailed her over to Holland (and back!) a few years ago for the International Scout Jamboree, where she caused quite a stir  . She's currently out of the water undergoing a refit/restoration for use by the next generation of Explorer Scouts.
> 
> Out of interest, I can't view the picture, it keeps asking me to log in when I click on it. Is that just because I'm a new kid (I registered tonight to post this)? It'd be nice to see another picture of her before she was stripped of her fittings for the renovation!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael
> 
> PS: To be pedantic, we're the 2nd Walthamstow Sea _Scouts_, not Cadets


Hi Michael,

Have tried to edit the first post to read "2nd Walthamstow Sea Scouts" but looks like the edit facility is no longer exists.

Thanks for the information, I have seen her a few times out of the water at the KGV lock but haven't had the opportunity to get any photos yet.

Bob


----------



## Gulpers

Bob S said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> Have tried to edit the first post to read "2nd Walthamstow Sea Scouts" but looks like the edit facility is no longer exists.
> 
> Thanks for the information, I have seen her a few times out of the water at the KGV lock but haven't had the opportunity to get any photos yet.
> 
> Bob


Bob,

Owner's name amended to "2nd Walthamstow Sea Scouts".

Cheers, (Thumb)


----------



## Bob S

Gulpers said:


> Bob,
> 
> Owner's name amended to "2nd Walthamstow Sea Scouts".
> 
> Cheers, (Thumb)


Thanks for that.


----------

